# Novo formato das Noticias SIC/ SIC Noticias



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 18:31)

È ja amanha no jornal da noite que a SIC estreia o seu novo formato noticiosos!
Abri este tópico, pois há rumores que haverá apresentação de boletim meteo neste novo formato!

Vamos então aguardar!


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 19:31)

bem tenho muita pena de dar esta noticia mas Meteo no novo jornal da noite da sic é apenas um falso alarme 

enviei um mail á SIC a perguntar sobre isso mesmo e a dar a sugestão ao que eles responderam:



> Caro Sr. João Crisóstomo,
> 
> Recebemos a sua mensagem, que mereceu a nossa melhor atenção.
> 
> ...




Enfim.. pode ser que eles conssiderem sobre o caso..

hehe talvez se os bombardear-mos com mails


----------



## ACalado (18 Nov 2007 às 19:42)

J.Crisóstomo disse:


> bem tenho muita pena de dar esta noticia mas Meteo no novo jornal da noite da sic é apenas um falso alarme
> 
> enviei um mail á SIC a perguntar sobre isso mesmo e a dar a sugestão ao que eles responderam:
> 
> ...



haviam era de criar um canal meteo como os espanhóis tem na via digital .


----------



## filipept (18 Nov 2007 às 19:45)

spiritmind disse:


> haviam era de criar um canal meteo como os espanhóis tem na via digital .



É verdade, e esse canal meteo está a festejar 10 anos,  ao longo do dia tem mostrado imensas fotos relacionadas com a metereologia que os telespectadores enviaram ao longo dos anos. Tem aparecido verdadeiras obras de arte.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 19:47)

filipept disse:


> É verdade, e esse canal meteo está a festejar 10 anos,  ao longo do dia tem mostrado imensas fotos relacionadas com a metereologia que os telespectadores enviam. Tem aparecido verdadeiras obras de arte.



nao tinha conhecimento desse canal 

é através da net? se for, alguem que partilhe o link


----------



## ACalado (18 Nov 2007 às 19:48)

filipept disse:


> É verdade, e esse canal meteo está a festejar 10 anos,  ao longo do dia tem mostrado imensas fotos relacionadas com a metereologia que os telespectadores enviam. Tem aparecido verdadeiras obras de arte.



e tem informações actualizadas de 15 em 15 minutos e o canal possui vários temas como geociencias, meteorologia, astronomia enfim mais uma vez os espanhóis muito a frente


----------



## filipept (18 Nov 2007 às 19:54)

J.Crisóstomo disse:


> nao tinha conhecimento desse canal
> 
> é através da net? se for, alguem que partilhe o link



Este é um canal do pacote da Digital+ (a tvcabo lá da zona). Transmite via satelite nos 30ºw hispasat (o mesmo satelite que a tvcabo).


----------



## ACalado (18 Nov 2007 às 19:57)

filipept disse:


> Este é um canal do pacote da Digital+ (a tvcabo lá da zona). Transmite via satelite nos 30ºw hispasat (o mesmo satelite que a tvcabo).



exacto 
deixo aqui só um cheirinho, atenção que não está actualizado ainda 

http://www.ondacurta.com/meteorologia/el-tiempo.php


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 19:59)

hehe

fixe, obrigado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 20:13)

OK! Mais uma vez a meteo fica de parte! É triste!


----------

